

Misogynistic gamebros drove these two women out of gaming - blahedo
http://wehuntedthemammoth.com/2014/09/05/youll-never-guess-what-misogynistic-gamebros-did-to-these-two-women-in-gaming-hint-drove-them-out/

======
mkal_tsr
This is a very poorly written hit piece with an obvious bias. This is not HN
quality writing.

